# Tallinn - the capital of Estonia



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Tallinn - Vanalinn (Old town) by jaime.silva, on Flickr



Tallinn - Vanalinn (Old town) - Pikk tänav by jaime.silva, on Flickr



Tallinn - Vanalinn (Old town) by jaime.silva, on Flickr


Tallinn by jaime.silva, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Town Hall_DSC2969 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


Street cafe_DSC2934 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


Old friends_DSC3140 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Swan Lake_DSC3405 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


 park_DSC3453 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


Swan Lake_DSC3428 by Mel Gray, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/337266152/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## mstem58 (Sep 22, 2012)

wonderful mix of old and modern


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Plan to go there in August! Seems like a wonderful mix of old and new!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Magical Sunset over Tallinn, Estonia by Photography by Gen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tallinn Estonia by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very beautiful mix of old and new! I'm going there next week, what are the best spots to take photos of the skyline?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tallinn Skyline Colour par Song-to-the-Siren, sur Flickr


Tallinn old town skyline par hoffmann.martin, sur Flickr


Tallinn new centre skyline par hoffmann.martin, sur Flickr


Tallinn Panorama par dgoomany, sur Flickr


Tallinn's skyline at the sunset from the sea par Guillaume Speurt, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tallinn, Estonia by Beijia Sun, on Flickr

desde la noria by Joan Pau Inarejos, on Flickr

Tallinn Skyline by 5canner, on Flickr

Tallinn Skyline by 5canner, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Old Tallinn from Oleviste church by alex-green, on Flickr

Old Tallinn by alex-green, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tallinn skyscrapers by Kent_R, on Flickr

Tallinn skyline at night by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rotermann quarter by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr

Rotermann by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr

Tartu road by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr

Freedom square by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr

Tallinn by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Tallinn looks like an awesome city to visit. Looks pleasant, inviting, plus charming and modern at the same time. Great thread. :cheers:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

igor-torik


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://unis.livejournal.com/243906.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://unis.livejournal.com/243906.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://egorov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

glass and shades of the sea by 5canner, on Flickr



A house in the Rotermanni block in Tallinn. The is a good example of how modern architecture can really be interesting and pretty. by Greta.tt, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.r10.ee


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://modjaro.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Tallinn Estonia: Modern Architecture by xoxoryan, on Flickr




















http://modjaro.livejournal.com/12997.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

DSC_5485.JPG by Terry LA, on Flickr



DSC_5466.JPG by Terry LA, on Flickr



DSC_5389.JPG by Terry LA, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

dimskii




















lshestopalov


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://egorov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://egorov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://egorov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tallinncyclechic


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

This thread is great in promoting the city.. I should go and visit the city for sure.. Baltic countries.. this is a must stop i guess


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

dimskii


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://nickned.livejournal.com/215198.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://egorov.livejournal.com/318352.html


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

arsen-gabdullin









narvalin


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://travelworld.livejournal.com/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://neshitoff.livejournal.com/206277.html


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tallinn Old Town by Steve, on Flickr

Tallinn by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_3277.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## voight_kampff (Feb 25, 2014)

Tallin Old Town by Jeffrey Shimizu, on Flickr

Summer in Tallinn by Rene Moeller, on Flickr


----------

